# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Laktoseintoleranz

## Siamfan

DAS Thema geht viele an!
Wer seine Thai-Frau liebt und/oder Kinder mit ihr hat, sollte das zumindest  ueberfliegen.




> Bei Laktoseintoleranz, Lactoseintoleranz oder Milchzuckerunverträglichkeit wird der mit der Nahrung aufgenommene Milchzucker als Folge fehlender oder verminderter Produktion des Verdauungsenzyms Lactase nicht oder unvollständig verdaut; daraus resultiert eine Unverträglichkeit für Milch und Milcherzeugnisse. Wenn keine Symptome auftreten, spricht man von einer Laktosemalabsorption. Etwa 75 % der erwachsenen Weltbevölkerung hat eine Laktoseintoleranz, nur einige Populationen verfügen über eine Persistenz der Laktaseaktivität im Erwachsenenalter.[1] 
> 
> Im deutschsprachigen Raum Europas sind ca. 15 % der erwachsenen Bevölkerung laktoseintolerant. Bei Afrikanern und Asiaten tritt die Laktoseintoleranz häufiger auf als bei Europäern.[2] 
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laktoseintoleranz


*In Suedostasien haben 98 % der Menschen eine Laktoseintoleranz!*


Natuerlich kann jedes Baby aus der Gruppe der "Saeugetiere" Milch trinken, keine Frage, das gilt wohl auch noch fuer Kleinkinder bis (??) XX Jahre, aber bei Jugendlichen wird es dann kritisch!

Das heist also auch, sogenannte "Lug Khrueng" koennen auch davon betroffen sein, egal wo sie geboren wurden!

Bei unserem Sohn (14) gab es diesbezueglich nie Auffaelligkeiten.

Unsere Tochter(12) hat vor einem Jahr ueber immer mehr zunehmende Beschwerden geklagt.

Ich dachte zunaechst, sie wird bald ihre erste Monatsblutung bekommen, ... aber es wurde immer schlimmer.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich werde jetzt nicht die Infos aus dem Wiki hier wiedergeben, das kann jeder selbst lesen.

Ich sage nur hier ganz deutlich, dieses Thema ist *fuer jeden, der TH-Anschluss hat, sehr wichtig*.

Unsere Tochter hat ueber staendige Schmerzen im Unterleib geklagt.

Bei solchen Klagen wird vereinzelt auch mal schnell der Blinddarm herausgenommen.

Ich will es kurz machen, wir haben alle Milchprodukte abgesetzt, auch Schokolade stark reduziert, ....

Die Beschwerden sind vollkommen weg!

Interessant ist, seit 4-6 Monate, sind jetzt ploetzlich auch 'Lactose free"-Produkte in den Kuehlregalen, ...
 :: 


Aber die sind um satte 50% teurer als die normalen Produkte!
 :: 

Ich bin mir mehr als sicher, die Information ist auch bei den Thais nur zu einem kleinen Prozentsatz ruebergekommen und verstanden worden.

Wer glaubt, wenn jetzt 98% der Thailaender kein Kaese, Joghurt, ..., Schokolade mehr essen, der wuerde fuer Fallangs billiger, dann hat er sich in den Finger geschnitten.

----------


## Enrico

3 Kinder mit thailändischen Wurzeln, keines hat in dieser Richtung Probleme je gehabt. Aber solche Themen gibt es wie Sand am mehr, die Menschen machen sich dadurch nur verrück. Ich erinner mich da an eine Geburt, da kam am nächsten Tag eine Ernährungsberaterin. Die meinte Reis essen ist nach der Geburt absolut nicht verantwortlich. Naja, wir waren dann Mittag zu Hause und die Tante konnte uns mal.

----------


## Siamfan

> 3 Kinder mit thailändischen Wurzeln, keines hat in dieser Richtung Probleme je gehabt. Aber solche Themen gibt es wie Sand am mehr, die Menschen machen sich dadurch nur verrück. Ich erinner mich da an eine Geburt, da kam am nächsten Tag eine Ernährungsberaterin. Die meinte Reis essen ist nach der Geburt absolut nicht verantwortlich. Naja, wir waren dann Mittag zu Hause und die Tante konnte uns mal.


Das mit dem Reis essen,  bezog sich auf die Mutter? 
Eine Begründung hatte die Dame nicht? 

Ich weiß nicht wie alt deine Kinder sind! 

Kinder mit Lactoseintoleranz MÜSSEN Milch (Säugetiere). 

Irgend wann kippt das. 
Meine Tochter hat das wohl länger mit sich rum geschleppt (10,5J.?), konnte nicht schlafen,  ...
seit wir die Milchprodukte weglassen,  ist alles weg. 
Mein Sohn (14) hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme. 
Ich bin keine Ernährungsberaterin (!) , deswegen auch habe ich den Link von Wikipedia begefügt. 
Ich halte dir und allen anderen die Daumen,  es geht an ihnen vorbei! 
"Meine Theorie"(!!) geht dahin,  Völker,  die über Generationen Milchkühe hatten,  haben sich diese Intoleranz "abgewöhnt".
Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach auch Bergvölker,  bei denen es ähnlich sein könnte. 
Keine Ahnung,  aber in 5-xy Generationen werden alle Thailänder keone Probleme mehr haben. 
Fakt ist für mich,  was im Wikipedia steht und Fakt ist auch,  man verkauft jetzt die lactosefreien Produkte. 
Ich habe meine Frau gerade gefragt, sie sagt sie (!) hätte nichts davon gehört,  nur das was ich ihr gesagt habe.
Meine Frau schaut nur Nachrichten,  wenn ich dabei sitze. 
Aber auch ihre Freundinnen haben nichts darüber gesagt. 

Mich würde interessieren,  was zB deine Frau und ihre thailändischen Freundinnen darüber wissen und ob es diese Produkte auch in deutschen (DACH)  Supermärkten gibt.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich glaube ernsthaft, es quälen sich viele Menschen mehr oder weniger damit herum!




> Bei Laktoseintoleranz gelangen nach dem Konsum von Milch und Milchprodukten größere Mengen Milchzucker, die bei laktosetoleranten Personen im Dünndarm verarbeitet werden, in den Dickdarm und werden dort von der Darmflora als Nährstoff vergoren. In der Folge kommt es vor allem zu *Darmwinden* und *Blähungen, Bauchdrücken bis -krämpfen, Übelkeit, Erbrechen* und häufig auch zu spontanen *Durchfällen*. 
> 
> Es können jedoch auch unspezifische Symptome auftreten wie *chronische Müdigkeit*, *depressive Verstimmungen, Gliederschmerzen, innere Unruhe, Blutdruckanstieg, Herzrasen, Schwindelgefühl (Vertigo), Schweißausbrüche, Kopfschmerzen, Erschöpfungsgefühl, Nervosität, Schlafstörungen, Akne, Konzentrationsstörungen, eine gestörte Aufnahme von Mineralien, Spurenelementen und Vitaminen usw. 
> *
> Die Symptome nehmen mit der Menge der konsumierten Laktose zu. 
> 
> Bei angeborener absoluter Laktoseintoleranz sind die Symptome bedeutend schwerer als bei der „natürlichen“, mit dem Alter zunehmenden Form. 
> 
> Andauernde schwere Durchfälle bedeuten eine Reizung der Darmschleimhaut und können außerdem zu einer Störung der Aufnahme von Vitaminen, Mineralstoffen und Spurenelementen führen, ggf. sogar zu vermehrten Infektionen. Längerfristig kann es zu einer Schädigung des Dünndarms kommen (Verkümmerung der Darmzotten). Dadurch vermindert sich dann auch die Aufnahme von Nährstoffen insgesamt. 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laktos...eranz#Symptome


Ich finde es schade, wenn man den Menschen nicht den Hinweis gibt, dass der Verzicht auf Milchprodukte Linderung bringen koennte.

Wie schon geschrieben ist der Preisanstieg eine Unverschaemtheit.

Die Kliniken und PrivatKHs leben natuerlich von so einem Unwissen.

Das StaatsKH koennte sein Budget schonen.

Nochmal, gemaess Wikipedia sind in Suedostasien 98% der Menschen betroffen!!

All die, die sich keine Milchprodukte leisten koennen, haben auch keine Beschwerden.

Aber ich glaube gerade in Faranglaendern lebende Frauen (NICHT ALLE) haben oefter diese Symtome!

----------


## Siamfan

Das war fuer mich ein echter Schock:



> Vitiligo (lateinisch vitilīgō ‚Flechte‘, ‚Hautkrankheit‘; med. Leucopathia acquisita, griechisch λευκός ‚weiß‘ πάθος ‚Leiden‘ lat. acquisita ‚erworben‘) oder auch Weißfleckenkrankheit sowie Scheckhaut genannt ist eine chronische, nicht ansteckende Hauterkrankung, die etwa 0,5 bis 2 % der Menschen weltweit[1] betrifft. Typisch sind Pigmentstörungen in Form weißer, pigmentfreier Hautflecken, die sich langsam ausweiten können, aber nicht unbedingt müssen.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitiligo


Das wurde im PrivatKH bei meiner Tochter festgestellt.

Das besonders Schlimme: 



> Prognose
> 
> *Eine Heilung ist nicht möglich.* Körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit und Lebenserwartung sind durch die Erkrankung zwar direkt nicht beeinflusst, durch den fehlenden Pigmentschutz ist die Haut allerdings besonders lichtempfindlich. Lichtinduzierte Hautveränderungen bis hin zu Krebs (z. B. Hautkrebs) kommen vor.[2] Sonnenschutz mit hohem Lichtschutzfaktor ist empfehlenswert, bei großflächigen Arealen sollte Sonnenbestrahlung gemieden werden. Dabei muss jedoch beachtet werden, dass die natürliche Vitamin-D-Produktion dadurch reduziert wird und entsprechend eine medikamentöse Kompensation erfolgen sollte, um den Folgen eines Vitamin-D-Mangels vorzubeugen. Die psychischen Folgen wie sozialer Rückzug können erheblich sein. 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitiligo#Prognose


Der Arzt hat uns trotzdem zwei Salben verschrieben, eine billige und eine teure. Die billige sollten wir an 5 (Werk) Tagen auftragen und die teure an den Wochenenden.
Welche dann besser hilft , sollten wir weiter benutzen.
Ich habe mehrmals bei meiner Frau nachgefragt, sie bleib dabei und fand das normal.

Ich habe schon einiges erlebt, aber noch nie so eine "aerztliche Anweisung".

----------


## Siamfan

So sah der Augenbereich meiner Tochter aus:

Es hat nicht weh getan,  es stank nicht,  ...

Sie wurd aber von vielen angesprochen  und noch mehr starrten sie an.

----------


## Siamfan

Mir war das so zuwider,  nochmal zu diesem Arzt zu fahren! 

Ich habe alle 3Monaten meinen Check,  da war auch die Tochter dabei und sollte auch beim nächsten mal wieder mit fahren. 
Es kam aber nicht soweit,  *weil es war (fast) weg.* 

Jetzt sind es fast nochmal 3 Monate weiter,  aber man sieht eigentlich gar nichts mehr.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Werbung im Thai-TV für laktosefreie Produkte überschlägt sich immer mehr. 
Billiger werden die Produkte aber nicht. 

Bei meiner Tochter ist das vom Arzt des Privat-KHs festgestellte 'Vitiligo' verschwunden. 

Ich führe das auch auf den Verzicht von Milchprodukten zurück,  was aber schon ein kleine Sensation wäre.

----------


## wein4tler

Deine Tochter tut mir leid. Ich hoffe sie ist inzwischen ganz davon genesen. Die Weißfleckenkrankheit tritt ja primär bei jungen Menschen auf.
Ich kann mir die seelische Belastung gut vorstellen. Sie ist tapferes Mädchen. Wurde auf Autoimmunerkrankungen getestet? Oder war sie einem aussergewöhnlichem Stress ausgesetzt? Die Milch wegzulassen war bestimmt nicht schlecht.

----------


## Siamfan

Die ganze Familie tut alles um Streß von Ihr fernzuhalten.

----------


## Siamfan

Sie macht ihn sich selbst,  sie will morgen den O-Net-Test mit 100Punkten abschließen.

----------

